
Ask HN: How serious is your coffee game? - garysahota93
I just saw the FrankOne on TechCrunch (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;10&#x2F;16&#x2F;the-frankone-is-a-simple-and-portable-coffee-brewing-gadget&#x2F;) and it got me wondering. How serious are you all about coffee?<p>I have a Nespresso, Chemex, drip coffee machine, and counter top espresso machine that I&#x27;ve received as gifts over the years. Only really use the Chemex now a days though.
======
bifrost
I gave up on Coffee (it makes me drowsy), but I do have a laPavoni
Europiccola, I highly recommend it.

